# CLOMID - Progesterone Levels for CD21!!



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi,

Forgive my ignorance, but I was at the clinic today for my CD21 bloods, I am on CD22 at the moment.

My test results showed I had ovulated at levels of 152. My progesterone levels seem to be getting higher with every month on Clomid. What exactly apart from the fact I have ovulated does this reading mean? that is if there is another meaning to the reading. Does this mean I have more chance of getting pg the higher the levels go?

Please help!

Helen66


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Helen
I was told that normally after ovulation progesterone levels were 60 and above. I always had levels of 120 which my gynae said meant I had OV'd more than one egg. So 152 is excellent! 
Good Luck
Helenxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

I am un-mediacted and I have been told that they want around 30 to show a good ov 
We all get such differing info !!
Love Tj x


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

sorry to butt in, Newbie 
I am on clomid first cycle and my progesterone was 0.7 on cd21 and cons advised that above 20 would indicate that I have ov'd so seems a bit of a grey area. Had day 28 today so will see.
lou


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

from what i understand the day 21 test should be taken 7 days before your period is due to catch the prog at its highest, so dilly if you are like me and ovulate late in your cycle taking that test on day 21 will make your reading low.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Dilly99 said:


> sorry to butt in, Newbie
> I am on clomid first cycle and my progesterone was 0.7 on cd21 and cons advised that above 20 would indicate that I have ov'd so seems a bit of a grey area. Had day 28 today so will see.
> lou





bubkin said:


> from what i understand the day 21 test should be taken 7 days before your period is due to catch the prog at its highest, so dilly if you are like me and ovulate late in your cycle taking that test on day 21 will make your reading low.


Hi there Dilly99 & bubkin 

*Just thought I'd let you know that the original post is from 2004 and the member has not posted on FF since the end of 2007.....so you may not get a response.*

Most clinics look for a progesterone level of 30 nmol/l or over to indicate ovulation.....if it's mid 20's or above then this may indicate "borderline" ovulation which means that possibly blood test was done on wrong day (earlier or later than 7dpo) or that the egg released was maybe a little immature (they like follicle to be minimum of around 18mm before rupturing to ensure egg is mature for good fertilisation).

When comparing any hormone results you also need to be aware of the unit measurement used as otherwise it can take completely out of context....different labs use different measurements and ranges so 10 ng/ml is approx 30 nmol/l.

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

Progesterone should ideally be tested at 7dpo (not 7 days before AF) as this is when it peaks.

Having tested on cd21 assumes ovulation on cd14, normally with 28 day cycle....if ovulate earlier or later in cycle then ideally try and get tested accordingly eg if ovulate on cd16 then get tested on cd23 etc.
It's also a "myth" that your luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) is always 14 days.....it can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal.

Progesterone levels vary so much month to month and woman to woman I personally think it's very hard to compare one womans result with anothers as we're all so different. Progesterone can only be used as an indication of ovulation....it can't be used to determine pregnancy.

Some women may have higher progesterone levels and not have conceived that month whilst another woman, who has much lower progesterone could be pg....this is why it really can't be used to indicate pregnancy 

If you have higher progesterone level then this can be an indication that more than one egg was released.

I ovulate naturally but was prescribed clomid several years ago to help regulate my cycles back as alternate months had started to go a bit erratic following 2 naturally conceived early miscarriages....I was also told it would help boost things ie release more eggs. I had follicle tracking scans and a few progesterone blood tests during the 6mths I was on it.....scans indicated 2 or 3 dominant follies each month and the progesterone results came back at 103 and 105 nmol/l which consultant said meant I'd released 2 or 3 eggs (as shown by the dominant follies). Even during natural cycles, with no drugs, my progesterone levels have been between 61-81 nmol/l, the lowest I've ever had was 48 nmol/l which was first natural cycle after an IVF and showed I still ovulated ! I used to have regular 28 day cycles with ovulation cd14 but as I mentioned above, following the mc's, went a bit all over the place occasionally. During taking clomid and now 3 yrs after stopping it, my cycles have remained regular at 30/31 days but I still ovulate on cd14/15 so I have a long luteal phase but when progesterone tested 7dpo I have always have really good levels.

Good luck to both of you....
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for all that Natasha. Couple of probs are that I dont know when I ov and so far seems I dont also my cycle is seriously erratic therefore when do I test for progesterone? Also you mentioned progesterone not indicating pg but I didnt expect it too, I understand that if it is raised above 20 this will indicate that I ov'd? My day 21 was 0.7 and dont know 28 yet. If I could at all suggest any routine in my cycle i would say 33 days as it has been 3 times in the last 12 but other than that all over place. So if I went with this when should I ideally get progesterone tested?
thanks
lou


----------



## **Mrs S.L .B** (Mar 3, 2008)

hey all!
when i went to hopsital and got my results from my bloods that was took on day 21 they said it was 78 meaning i had dropped more than 1 egg as they said and average of good fertility is 30! takecare lv selinaxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Dilly99 said:


> thanks for all that Natasha. Couple of probs are that I dont know when I ov and so far seems I dont also my cycle is seriously erratic therefore when do I test for progesterone? Also you mentioned progesterone not indicating pg but I didnt expect it too, I understand that if it is raised above 20 this will indicate that I ov'd? My day 21 was 0.7 and dont know 28 yet. If I could at all suggest any routine in my cycle i would say 33 days as it has been 3 times in the last 12 but other than that all over place. So if I went with this when should I ideally get progesterone tested?
> thanks
> lou


Your progesterone level needs to be 30 nmol/l or over to indicate ovulation (over 20 nmol/l may be seen as "borderline" ovulation ie you were tested on wrong day or the egg released was too immature for good fertilisation).

If your cycles are so erratic have you considered charting your temperatures, cervical mucus and cervical position as this would help give you an idea of what's happening and hopefully you'd be able to see patterns in your cycles.

A good book is Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler

and her website...

www.tcoyf.com



**Mrs S.L .B** said:


> hey all!
> when i went to hopsital and got my results from my bloods that was took on day 21 they said it was 78 meaning i had dropped more than 1 egg as they said and average of good fertility is 30! takecare lv selinaxxx


A progesterone level of 78 nmol/l may indicate more than one egg released but without having follicle tracking to see how many dominant follies there are, no way of knowing....but it is a really good level !

I ovulate naturally and my levels on natural cycle have been between 61-81 nmol/l and consultant said that it could be indication I release more than one egg naturally sometimes.....but it was only when I was put on clomid to boost and my levels were higher and I'd had follie tracking scans that showed I'd released 2 or 3 eggs each time.

As long as progesterone level is over 30 nmol/l at 7dpo then this indicates ovulation of mature egg and is good level to support early pregnancy.

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------

